# JSP - Sinnvoll oder nicht?



## ivan_7 (29. Jun 2007)

hallo allerseits

ich frage mich, ob das erlernen von servlets und jsp jetzt noch sinnvoll bzw. nötig ist, da jsf schon da sind. oder, könnte man mindestens auf das erlernen von jsps verzichten? wäre froh, wenn mir jemand dies kurz sachlich erklären könnte.


----------



## The_S (29. Jun 2007)

Naja JSF steckt imho noch in den Kinderschuhen. Und wenn du dich jetzt mit Serlvets und JSPs beschäftigst, fällt dir ein späterer Umstieg vermutlich leichter.


----------



## WeirdAl (29. Jun 2007)

Hi,
JSF ist so gesehen nichts anderes als die Kombination aus einem Servlet als Controller, mehreren JSPs (bzw. xhtml usw) für die View und Beans die so gesehen das Model darstellen. 
Ich würde dir auf jeden Fall empfehlen dich mit Servlets zu beschäftigen, da Du um Listener, Filter, Sessionhandling usw. net rumkommen wirst. JSPs müsstest Du Dir nicht wirklich aneignen, ausser Du hast später alten Scriptlet Code anzupassen (oder ähnliches). 
Mittlerweile benutzt man ja in JSP eigentlich auch nur noch die EL bzw. JSTL und da JSF eine eigene EL hat ist dies fast das gleiche. (D.h. wenn Du mit JSF beginnst und nie zuvor mit JSP gearbeitet hast, wirst Du  mit "normalen" JSP nur andere Tags benutzen.)

Mein Fazit: Servletgrundlagen solltest Du Dir aneignen und JSP ist so gesehen ein "nice-to-have".

Btw. ich kann Dir das Buch Head First: Servlet & JSP empfehlen, da es alles Wichtige enthält was man über Servlets und JSPs wissen sollte. Es werden nicht alle Funktion bis ins Details besprochen, aber um sich in das Thema einzuarbeiten und durchzublicken wie "Alles" funktioniert finde ich dieses Buch optimal.

Cu
Alex


----------



## Rydl (29. Jun 2007)

scriptlets sind evil


----------



## WeirdAl (29. Jun 2007)

Jo, aber manchmal muss man Teufelsaustreiber sein und dann wissen was da verbrochen wurde 

Cu
Alex


----------



## HLX (29. Jun 2007)

Finde man sollte sich zumindest die JSP Grundlagen aneignen. Hierbei denke ich vor allem an folgendes:
- Was passiert mit meiner JSP-Seite zur Laufzeit? 
- Welche Direktiven gibt es?
- Wie funktionieren Taglibs?
- Was bieten mir JSP-Aktionen und die JSTL?

Diese Basics vereinfachen später die Fehlersuche und Irrtümer werden von vornherein ausgemerzt.
...außerdem vereinfachen sie die Kommunkation wenn die ersten Problemchen hier ins Forum gestellt werden.  :wink: 

PS: Ich würde nicht gleich alle Skripte verdammen. Ausdrücke (<%= %>) sind hin und wieder ganz praktisch.


----------

